# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  ELCO Smart 3 Φουρνάκι

## avgoustisp

Καλημέρα σας. Έχω στην κατοχή μου ένα φουρνάκι ELCO smart3 το οποίο ο προηγούμενος ιδιοκτήτης αποφάσισε να το ανοίξει. Όπως καταλαβένεται αποσύνδεσε όλα τα καλώδια και τώρα είναι αδύνατο να  ξανά συνδεθεί   Υπάρχει κάποιος που να διαθέτει το τεχνικό εγχειρίδιο ;; Ευχαριστώ


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καλώδια ποιας περιοχής? των διακοπτών ? ή στα περιφερειακά? π.χ. εστίες αντιστάσεις

----------


## avgoustisp

Εάν υπάρχει για όλα. Το έλυσε οι πεθερός μου και έχω όλα τα καλώδια από τα μάτια τον φούρνο και την εστία στον αέρα και δεν ξέρω που πάει το καθένα. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Εάν υπάρχει για όλα.


Δεν συνηθίζεται σε τέτοια φουρνάκια να δίνουν σχηματικά κτλ. το θεωρώ αδύνατον.




> έχω όλα τα καλώδια από τα μάτια τον φούρνο και την εστία στον αέρα και δεν ξέρω που πάει το καθένα.


Άρα από πλευράς διακοπτών δεν πείραξε τίποτα και αυτό είναι μια μικρή βοήθεια .
Καθώς αν ακολουθήσεις τον κάθε διακόπτη για την κάθε λειτουργία τους (π.χ. για τις εστίες ή για τον φούρνο ξέρεις ότι τα συγκεκριμένα καλώδια ήταν για την τάδε εστία ή για την αντίσταση φούρνου κτλ ) 
Ωστόσο δεν έχουμε πλήρεις πληροφορίες για όλα τα κουμπιά του καντράν . και πως λειτουργούσε το καθένα .
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/83112/Elco-Smart-3.html
Φαίνονται 3 περιστροφικοί διακόπτες αλλά δεν διακρίνουμε τίποτα , καθώς και τι είδους εστίες έχει π.χ. με πόσες επαφές κτλ (μπρίκι / μεσαίο / μεγάλο ) 
Λογικά οι διακόπτες για φούρνο θα έχουν επιλογές π.χ. κάτω αντίσταση / άνω αντίσταση / και οι 2 μαζί / σε εξάρτηση με τον θερμοστάτη τους .
Οι εστίες δεν έχουν θερμοστάτη αλλά σταθερές διαβαθμίσεις . 
Μπορεί για το μπρίκι (μικρή εστία ) να λειτουργεί από έναν απλό διακόπτη και 2 επαφές στην εστία ,ξεχωριστά κτλ ενώ οι άλλες εστίες να έχουν διαβαθμίσεις σε εξάρτηση με τον περιστροφικό διακόπτη του καθενός και 3 επαφές από τις οποίες η μία είναι του ουδέτερου και πρέπει να ελεγχθούν αυτές ποιες είναι καθώς και ωμικά ως προς την ισχύ των διαβαθμίσεων . Ακολουθώντας και τον κάθε αντίστοιχο διακόπτη ως προς τις εντολές αυτών των διαβαθμίσεων.

Όλα αυτά πρέπει να διερευνηθούν από ηλεκτρολόγο δυστυχώς.

----------


## avgoustisp

Θα κοιτάξω να βγάλω μερικές φωτογραφίες μήπως μπορέσει κάποιος να βοηθήσει.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

